# 12 weeks + 4 days



## missielibra

I don't even know if this photo can tell anything, but it's the only one I've got. I've seen some photos in the same angle, where you could see a nub?? I don't know if it's just the angle of the machine when she took it that makes it that I don't seem to see anything???

Anyway, I'm trying to see if anyone sees something I can't - or if this photo is just no good for gender guessing!!

I won't get another echo until almost 22 weeks (june 1st), so I was hoping to have a general guess before that (it feels forever away!!!!)
 



Attached Files:







BabyBump.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 65


----------



## helen9

I would guess boy :)


----------



## 87BeautyQueen

Boy :)


----------



## lpjkp

Boy x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## missielibra

I guess the needle lied to me! Haha, it predicted a girl!

Are you guys seeing a nub I am not seeing? (I've been looking!)
Or is it the skull? 

I am super happy either way, I'm just wondering! hahaha!


----------



## 87BeautyQueen

Boy :) x


----------



## Brightxeyes

I'm unsure on where the nub is too! I feel like it'd be a pure guess when it comes to nubs!
I'd say I'm swaying more towards boy on skull theory though!


----------



## lpjkp

Im looking at the bit between the legs, and using nub theory x


----------



## CharCharxxx

Boy guess based on nub x


----------



## missielibra

You guys see a nub??? haha I see legs!

Oh god, I suck at this! Brightxeyes, I feel you! haha

Thank you everyone, I'm thinking it's a boy now!


----------



## Katiedw21

I have no idea where the nub is this is the first pregnancy I've ever even heard of the nub lol but I think it looks very pretty with feminine features so I'm going against the grain and guessing it's a girl!!! Who knows I'm always wrong with mine but DH is ALWAYS right I showed him and he said yah I agree its a boy so we shall see!! Either way missie that's a beautiful babe and I'm so stoked for you we are going to be right along with each other this whole pregnancy but I have to live vicariously through your scans my butthead doctors lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Boy


----------



## missielibra

You too prettyinink? I think I'm gonna have to go with boy then ahah, it's basically a given now haha!



Katiedw21 said:


> I have no idea where the nub is this is the first pregnancy I've ever even heard of the nub lol but I think it looks very pretty with feminine features so I'm going against the grain and guessing it's a girl!!! Who knows I'm always wrong with mine but DH is ALWAYS right I showed him and he said yah I agree its a boy so we shall see!! Either way missie that's a beautiful babe and I'm so stoked for you we are going to be right along with each other this whole pregnancy but I have to live vicariously through your scans my butthead doctors lol

THANK YOU ahha, I said girl! But I am obviously the only one ( with you now :hugs: ) Ahah, is he alwaaaaaaays right with everyone though? haha, I mean it's 50-50!! Haha.. I know, boy or girl, I'm super happy! WAIT what happened, I thought you were gonna get an echo like regardless of butthead doctor??


----------



## Katiedw21

missielibra said:


> You too prettyinink? I think I'm gonna have to go with boy then ahah, it's basically a given now haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Katiedw21 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea where the nub is this is the first pregnancy I've ever even heard of the nub lol but I think it looks very pretty with feminine features so I'm going against the grain and guessing it's a girl!!! Who knows I'm always wrong with mine but DH is ALWAYS right I showed him and he said yah I agree its a boy so we shall see!! Either way missie that's a beautiful babe and I'm so stoked for you we are going to be right along with each other this whole pregnancy but I have to live vicariously through your scans my butthead doctors lol
> 
> THANK YOU ahha, I said girl! But I am obviously the only one ( with you now :hugs: ) Ahah, is he alwaaaaaaays right with everyone though? haha, I mean it's 50-50!! Haha.. I know, boy or girl, I'm super happy! WAIT what happened, I thought you were gonna get an echo like regardless of butthead doctor??Click to expand...

He guessed all of our kids right I guessed wrong lol and his cousins he called as well I don't know how he must have some sort of intuition! Oh Yes I am at 16 weeks I forgot hahaha my life is chaos controlled chaos but chaos what weeks will you get them with your doctor? I will get the 20 week one at the doctor but zilch after that unless something's wrong


----------



## big mama1

Guessing boy &#128153;


----------



## helen9

I'm guessing based on skull theory, I've heard girl skulls are rounder and boy skulls are flatter. When do you find out?


----------



## missielibra

helen9 said:


> I'm guessing based on skull theory, I've heard girl skulls are rounder and boy skulls are flatter. When do you find out?

Not until june 1st!


----------



## missielibra

I never did update here!

It was very much a little boy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## 221alexandra

boy


----------

